# Frisco, CO!!!!



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

hey everyone, i'm probably taking a trip out to Frisco, CO the end of next month and i was wondering does anyone know of any multi-day lift ticket deals or super pass deals for that area? 

a friend of a friend has a house right in Frisco so that's where we're staying but as far as resorts go we're open to visiting different ones in the area. 

i know in Utah there's a super pass deal for $150 and it's good for 3 days of riding and you have your choice of several different mountains (like snowbird, the canyons, etc.) so i was hoping to maybe find a similar deal for the Frisco area. any responses are greatly appreciated. thanks in advance.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

If any of the people with you are in the armed forces then they can go on base and score some discounted lift tickets


----------



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

Not sure about multi-passes but there are a boat load of discounted Copper lift tickets on ebay right now. $55/day which is pretty good and Copper is the best place to ride in Summit Co. IMO


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

There are buy one free coupons for Copper at Wendy's or at some gas stations if you buy 10 gallons of gasolina. Which is more than likely what those copper passes aer on CL.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

Not to mention, Copper has a new marketing program going on, called the Swinger's Pass, if you have a lift pass to any other resort in the world and you bring it to Copper, you get a lift pass for $39. Wicked deal IMO.

Copper Mountain - Ride Something New


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

tomtom88 said:


> Not to mention, Copper has a new marketing program going on, called the Swinger's Pass, if you have a lift pass to any other resort in the world and you bring it to Copper, you get a lift pass for $39. Wicked deal IMO.
> 
> Copper Mountain - Ride Something New


Shit totally forgot about that. Mostly going to only apply to people in the Colorado area though.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

Huh, I was under the impression the it was any pass from anywhere. But I could be wrong, wouldn't be the first time!


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

tomtom88 said:


> Huh, I was under the impression the it was any pass from anywhere. But I could be wrong, wouldn't be the first time!


I honestly have no clue. I guess I just assumed they meant a VR pass. I wonder also if it visitors can show just a lift ticket instead of a season pass.


----------



## PaulyMolitor (Oct 29, 2009)

if you tour some timeshare condos in breck you get 2 free lift tickets. my friends gf went to it and got the tix no prob


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

AWNOW said:


> I honestly have no clue. I guess I just assumed they meant a VR pass. I wonder also if it visitors can show just a lift ticket instead of a season pass.



What it means is that if you have a season pass to other mountains anywhere in the US (not sure about other countries) show it to them, and you only pay $39 for a lift ticket. So if people who have season passes from Oregon, East coast, or even Vail resorts, they dont have to pay the full price as long as they show their season pass. :thumbsup:


----------



## buddermeup420 (Mar 1, 2010)

I ski at Breck every year. we get passes that cover breck, bc, vail, keystone, and a couple others. look on breckenridge's website and you should find it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

buddermeup420 said:


> I ski at Breck every year. we get passes that cover breck, bc, vail, keystone, and a couple others. look on breckenridge's website and you should find it.


weird. that sounds like exactly what i want and i do see where you can buy a pass for breck and it's good at keystone. but it doesn't say that it covers vail or any other resorts. maybe i'm looking in the wrong place?


----------

